

A UX Idea: I know where you are aiming - rssems
https://medium.com/@cihadturhan/a-ux-idea-i-know-where-you-are-aiming-3e00d152afb2

======
lingben
an unnecessary solution to fix what should never have been broken in the first
place

this is like boarding up every single entrance and door to your house and then
cutting a whole in your roof and placing a ladder up to your roof

and then thinking you are actually solving the problem

whereas the intelligent solution is to not board up your door but to actually
use it as an entry point

we know what good UX is all about, unfortunately can't say the same thing
about google's UX team. they have demonstrated again and again that they don't
know the first thing about the discipline they purport to work in

